# Mass Disaster Car



## Prudy (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi!
What are your experiences with mass disaster ambulance cars or what your organisation have? I mean special trucks with material, oxygene etc... In my company we have big truck that can expand to big "tent" where can be standart 12 intensive care unit beds and dispatching tower.


----------



## Prudy (Oct 5, 2012)

This is our mass disaster truck.


----------



## BassoonEMT (Oct 5, 2012)

That just might be one of the coolest things I've ever seen...

Never seen anything like THAT, though I have seen some buses that can hold up to 20 or so pts. (10 stretcher, 10 ambulatory) for transport.  

That is just outrageous.


----------



## Prudy (Oct 5, 2012)

Inside


----------



## Milla3P (Oct 5, 2012)

What's the sticker price on that sucker?


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 5, 2012)

and an artilce on the NJ mobile hospital: http://www.1strespondernews.com/web...=news&id=b5dd5627-282f-4fdd-8f3a-d1f247f0e190


----------



## Prudy (Oct 5, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> What's the sticker price on that sucker?



1.000.000 Euro


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 6, 2012)

I went to a conference where everyone brought their big shiny mobile command posts like that. The wind increased to gusts of 45 mph (about 88kph or so?) and everyone rushed out to fold them up because they are not built to withstand bad weather including wind.

Better a big truck with lots of very hardy tents and flooring, a big generator an wiring for lighting and electricity, and a big unit to blow hot or cool air into the tents once they are up. And supplies an equipment for workers to use.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 6, 2012)

The inside doesn't look like a disaster truck, it looks like a lounge for a business meeting.


----------



## Prudy (Oct 8, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> The inside doesn't look like a disaster truck, it looks like a lounge for a business meeting.



This part is rest room with place to make a emergency meetings for crew. Other parts are filled with engines, oxygenes, and boxes full of medicine stuff. Also toilet and shower is there...


----------



## jamesbond05 (Oct 11, 2012)

Prudy said:


> 1.000.000 Euro



Bugatti pricing


----------



## CFal (Oct 11, 2012)

I volunteer for the state Medical Reserve Corps, and we use trailers and military style field hospital tents.


----------

